# Geo und Stabilitätsunterschiede RM7 / RM6



## -riot- (16. Mai 2006)

Hi,

wie groß sind die Stabilitäts- und Geounterschiede bei dem RM6 Hauptrahmen von 2000 und dem RM7 Hauptrahmen von 2003? Habe leider nur Geodaten zum RM7 gefunden. 
Hat der RM6 Rahmen Beschränkungen in sachen Gabeleinbaulänge? Da soll keine SM rein aber verträgt er auch ne 888 und ähnliches?

Freue mich auf Antworten.

grüsse Peter


----------



## -riot- (17. Mai 2006)

Hi,

hm hat jemand die e-mail addy von RM? Ich kann auf deren seite nur Fax und Telefonnummer finden.

Danke Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (17. Mai 2006)

[email protected] - leider kann ich dir zum Thema nix sagen. RM6 hat mich zwar damals interessiert, aber wissen was im Detail verbessert wurde tu ich nicht. Sorry.
Aber vll kann Dir BA weiterhelfen.


----------



## -riot- (17. Mai 2006)

Hi,

danke für den Post! Habe die Frage schon im Bikeactionforum gestellt, allerdings noch keine Antwort erhalten. Weißt du etwas bzgl. der Unterschiede der Hauptrahmen von Switch 2003 und RM7 2003? Manche sagen das geht, andere sagen die Lager sind anders, andere sagen die Lager sind kleiner aber man kann die des RM7 einbauen... werde da nicht richtig schlau draus.

Danke und grüsse Peter


----------



## meth3434 (17. Mai 2006)

hi riot, 
entnehme ich dem ganzen richtig dass du einen hybriden aus switch hauptrahmen und rm7 schwinge machen willst? oh gott tu das bloss nicht wenn du es echt vorhast... 
Der unterschied zwsichen rm6 und rm7 ist recht gross! Vor allem die schwinge des rm7 ist um einiges massiver weil man gemerkt hat dass das ein schwachpunkt des system sein kann! auch vom gewicht her liegen die bikes ein gutes kilo ausseinander, sprich: das rm7 ist um einiges stabiler als sein vorgänger! ausserdem wäre da natürlich noch der inch mehr federweg und die daraus resultierende freeride lastigere geometrie! 
hoffe dir zumindest etwas geholfen zu haben
gruss mathias


----------



## -riot- (17. Mai 2006)

Hi,

eigentlich hatte ich das nich vor allerdings könnte ich günstig an einen Schwitch Rahmen von 03 kommen mit 1.5 Steuerrohr. 
Ich will jetzt nicht hören, ja 1 1/8" gibts auch gute Gabeln bla bla 
Daher wäre es natürlich nicht schlecht wenn mann beide Rahmen vereinen könnte. Äusserlich sind sie ja fast identisch, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie es bei der Koppelung von Schwinge und Rahmen aussieht.

grüsse Peter


----------



## iNSANE! (17. Mai 2006)

Das ist ne Frage die ich mir damals auch schon gestellt habe. Ich bin der Meinung es geht - wenn man denn alle Lager, die Schwinge usw hat.
Aber bitte bitte - tu es nicht.


----------



## -riot- (17. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ach kommt ich bin wirklich nicht ungeschickt. Habt ihr Bedenken wegen der Haltbarkeit oder deswegen das ein Switch mit nem RM7 gemischt wird? 
Falls jemand ein Bild von der Schwingenaufnahme vom 2003 Switch hat, ich wäre ihm sehr verbunden. Google spuckt nix brauchbares aus.

grüsse Peter


----------



## Livanh (17. Mai 2006)

also der 2000er rm6 rahmen is schon anders als der 03er rm7, sowohl geo (steilerer lenkwinkel, weils damals eben noch net so grosse gabeln gab), als auch hauptrahmen, rohre etc. das 02 oder 03 rm6 (das rote) hat die gleiche schwinge wie die erste serie der rm7. geodaten sind auch fast gleich, wieder nur der lenkwinkel etwas flacher, allerdings kannste in des scho was mit 170mm reinpacken. umlenkung usw sind etwas anders, da kleiner dämpfer drin war, lässt sich aber von rm6 auf rm7 umbaun. im prinzip sinds die gleichen räder, da lenkwinkel nur von der umlenkung beeinflusst war/is. switch in rm6/7 geht allerdings nicht...kannst auch im bikeaction forum schaun, wurd da scho oft besprochen.


----------



## -riot- (17. Mai 2006)

Hi,

danke für das informative Post. Habe im bikeaction Forum geschaut und mich gewundert, denn dort stand ein Switch Richie Schley mit RM7 Schwinge und Umlenkung zum Verkauf. Habe jetzt bikeaction eine mail geschrieben was sie von der Sache halten.

grüsse Peter


----------



## meth3434 (18. Mai 2006)

-riot- schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Habe jetzt bikeaction eine mail geschrieben was sie von der Sache halten.



die freuen sich sicherlich ganz besonders über vorhaben dieser art....
ehrlich: lass es! wenn das gewollt wäre würde es den rahmen in der kombi ja auch vielleicht geben! kauf dir lieber ein normles switch, da hast du mehr von...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -riot- (18. Mai 2006)

Hi,

damals gab es einfach keinen Sinn für ein RM7 mit 1.5 da dies nur mit DC gabeln verkauft wurde und es damals keine 1.5 DC Gabeln gab. 
Wenn der Switch Rahmen allerdings bis auf das Steuerrohr gleich ist sehe ich da kein Problem. Wäre ja auch damals deutlich kostenefizienter gewesen, einfach den RM7 Hauptrahmen zu nehmen und ein 1.5 Steuerrohr zu verwenden. Einen richtig eigenen Hauptrahmen hat das Switch erst im Laufe der Jahre bekommen, damals hat sich eine komplette Neuentwicklung wohl nicht gelohhnt.

Aber ich schau jetzt das ich den Switch Rahmen bekomme und wenn ich Muse haben sollte den umzubauen, why not. 

grüsse Peter


----------



## Alesana (18. Mai 2006)

der rm6 rahmen hatte nen leichteren hauptrahmen als der rm7 rahmen... der war leicht massiver gebaut, deswegen waren die rm6 mit dem rm7 link und nem 190mm dämpfer die besseren rm7  aber ich fahr trotzdem gern mitm rm7dh von 02


----------



## pEju (19. Mai 2006)

schick aufgebaut - ich hatte den erst gar nicht erkannt...


----------



## Xexano (20. Mai 2006)

Sehr schönes RM6!!!


----------



## bike-it-easy (21. Mai 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schönes RM6!!!



Was hat denn der für ein komisches Ahornblatt hinter seinem Steuerrohr ?  
Das ist wohl so eine ganz spezielle Maple Leaf - Züchtung  

bike-it-easy


----------



## mtb-man-1 (24. Dezember 2011)

Hammer geiles RM 6 Top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

